# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Has anyone tried vitasport products?

## KODE

i was told by a friend of mine that there is a brand named vitasport that makes some good supplements. they have ergotest, gl6 glutamine and an advanced muscle mass stack with kre-alkalyn, nitric oxide complex, etc. 

just wanna know if anyone has tried these supplements or heard any reviews about it. 

Thanks.

----------


## KODE

anyone????

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

no. sorry

haven't even heard of them

----------


## KODE

nutri-shop carries these products. just wanna hear some reviews if anyone has tried them or heard anything good about these supps.

----------


## MTre

I've used these products before and have been satisfied. I primarily use max muscle products or products that they cell. I have used vitasport NO2, kre-alkalyn, and glutamines. I would say I was satisfied with the kre-alkalyn. It gave me improved strength without the bloated look. In regards to their G6 glutamine, I didnt feel any difference compared to the glutamine peptide that is $10 cheaper so I went back to that. The NO2 gave me great pumps. However, I am working on my masters degree in exercise physiology and through my research I have found different studies that have showed that NO2 products did not induce significant strength or weight gains compared to placebos. I know NO2 makes you feel great in the gym, but I stopped taking it because I felt it was just a supplement that made me look good while working out but didn't do much else. So thats just my opinion. Hope it helps. Hit me back with any more questions

----------


## Mbuffguy

dude my shop carries all these good stuff def

----------


## peachfuzz

great products. always dosed high and always produced results for me and alot of my buddies. kre-alkalyn + fusion/BCAA before every workout for me.

----------


## KODE

so what supplements are considered placebos? ive heard the same thing about no2 just making you look and feel good while working out.....

----------


## DS21

Have to agree with peachfuzz, Fuzion and BCAA preworkout and Pro5 GL6 post is the best combo ever! They also carry Superdrol, which is my favorite PH ever.

----------


## peachfuzz

> Have to agree with peachfuzz, Fuzion and BCAA preworkout and Pro5 GL6 post is the best combo ever! They also carry Superdrol, which is my favorite PH ever.


ooo the pro fizzle banana. gonna go make my self some right now!

----------


## kickinit

Yeah they seem to be good stuff. I have tried a few items.

----------

